# 2cooler Family Fun Spring Break Special!



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

This is for 2coolers only so you must mention this special ad on 2cool to get this deal.

It is that time of year of year for the kids to get off for Spring Break and they dont know it yet but they really want you to take them fishing!!

This special is good only for Spring Break this year which is the 13th through the 17th of March.

5 hour trips for families up to 4 with kids only (17 & under).
$400 plus bait ($20 to $40)

The kids deserve it and the fishing is going to be good so give me a call to book.

Thanks
Capt Craig
832-338-4570
Take a kid fishing!!
galvestonfish.com


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

Correction!!! Weekends are included also.

Special good from March 11th thru March 19th


----------

